# Pair of Scotty Electric 1106 Downriggers



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

****SOLD*** Pair of Scotty Electric 1106 Downriggers*

***SOLD***
Pair of Scotty electric 1106 downriggers (with swivel mounts). Bought from a friend who used them once on his boat. Besides the once use he did they are new.
Was going to put on my boat, but found another set of Cannons to match the set I have already (yes 4 downriggers on my beast).

New they are between $485 to $600 each. Asking $800 obo for the pair.
Willing to trade for something of equal value.

Tim
Call or text 253-365-3807


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

***SOLD***


----------

